

Here's What Happens When Your Joke Goes Massively Viral On Twitter - smacktoward
http://www.businessinsider.com/oh-hi-becky-farmville-tweet-goes-viral-2014-7

======
horseemergency
It's always interesting to see what content goes viral and what content flops,
because a lot of the time there's no obvious rhyme or reason for a
success/failure. You just have to be in the right place at the right time,
whether that's intentional or not.

------
xxxmadraxxx
Ultimate proof of the total and utter vacuuous retardedness of 'social media'

